# Fridge Door Mod/ Upgrade



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Good day Eh. When cleaning my fridge door at the bottom I noticed some wear on the bottom wooden panel . after some dectctive work. i found that all of the weight of the wooden fridge door panel. is resting on the bottom clip. and causing damage to the bottom portion of the wooden panel. Easy FIX. I removed the two black clips one at the top and bottom of the fridge door. lifted up and removed the wooden panel. its a heavy piece of wood considering how small the piece is. I purchased some Lepages pl construction glue at home depot. ( caulking tube type) . I ran some beads of glue on the back portion of the Wooden panel . then slid it back in place. I then wiped any excess glue away from the Wooden door panel. replaced the two retainer clips. and now clamped the door panel once the piece of wood was flush with the top trim .(no gap showing).I let the glue dry for 24hours and then removed the clamp. Now i got some black silicone caulking and filled the gap between the trim retainer clip and the Wooden panel at the bottom of the fridge door. NOTE you might not need to do the second part at the bottom of the fridge door,mine the wood got damaged from resting and rubbing against the bottom clip. so I needed to cover it up. now with the up grade done the weight of the wooden panel is on the door and not on the bottom causing wear.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We had problems with ours falling down when we traveled on bumpy roads. You'd find out about it when you opened the fridge door and the panel slammed down to the floor. Ours was fixed with a bead of silicone on the back of the panel and sliding it back into place. We haven't had the problem since.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

CdnOutback said:


> We had problems with ours falling down when we traveled on bumpy roads. You'd find out about it when you opened the fridge door and the panel slammed down to the floor. Ours was fixed with a bead of silicone on the back of the panel and sliding it back into place. We haven't had the problem since.


X2. I imagine everyone with the new door fronts is going to have to do this or have it done. Very simple fix, and one to do before you have that door fall on your toe....HEAVY!


----------

